# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Monedas de dolar para el 3fly ¿es necesario que sean de plata?

## MGNestor

Buenas señores,
Me encanta el 3fly, es un juego que siempre me ha llamado la atención, por lo visual y lo mágico. Lo que siempre me ha echado para atrás, aparte de su dificultad, es lo caro del material. Los dolares de plata por aquí van como muy baratos a unos 20€ / pieza, y no te digo nada si encima necesitas una c****. El caso es que he descubierto que el de Kenner se realiza sin monedas trucadas (¿alguno más?), y en una numismática he encontrado dolares Eisenhower a 5€ pero evidentemente no son de plata. 

¿Qué hago?

Gracias :D

----------


## Pulgas

La versión de Daryl usa sólo dólares.
He visto hacer ese juego con tazos (de esos de los niños) y me ha encantado. Lo he visto hacer con fichas de poker. ¡Ah! y uno, precioso de verdad, con botones.
En el fondo, el material es lo de menos (entiéndase bien, por favor, un material noble siempre será un material noble).
La mayoría d ela gente (fuera de EEUU) usa el dolar de plata por tamaño, estética, peso y sonido. Pero no es obligatorio ceñirse a tales características.

----------


## hakan di milo

El material no tiene nada que ver, se puede hacer con 3 monedas solas, pero es difícil. Si no te animas a hacerlo, bueno entonces jamás podrás llegar mas allá de lo que crees poder hacer. Inténtalo no vas a perder nada, mas que práctica y vale la pena. Fíjate en el dvd "Sick" de Ponta, que ahí creo que lo hace sin gimmick y Kenner también la hace sin gimmick, anímate vale la pena, "si crees que puedes hacerlo, tienes razón y si crees que no puedes...también tienes razón"

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo ahora estoy con el de Daryl, uso normalmente monedas de medio dólar, pero creo que se me quedan un poco pequeñas. Tampoco hace falta utilizar casc.
Aprovecho ya que estoy para consultar una duda, jiji: Cuando pruebo a hacerlo con casc. al hacer el viaje de la segunda moneda, cuando tengo que quitar la moneda normal de la casc. me cuesta bastante. Alguien que me pueda mandar un mp con algún consejo?

Gracias!

----------


## hakan di milo

Ok, ahí te lo mando, tendrías que mirar el dvd de Kenner "Coinone". Ahí se te responderá las preguntas, a mi también me pasaba lo mismo

 Aquí te posteo el video.

----------


## Ming

No creo que el material importe, lo que CREO que sí que importa es que las caras sean lisas.
Pero mejor que no me hagáis demasiado caso ;-)

----------


## mago marti

El juego es una pasada pero necesita mucha practica ,para un minuto escaso que dura la rutina ,yo las monedas las compre en un chino y funcionan muy bien valen tres euros y son del mismo tamaño que las de cinco pesetas antiguas (duro del tio sentao) las monedas estas de los chinos llevan unos dibujos de animales ,mono,conejo,ezt saludos magicos

----------


## hakan di milo

El efecto de Chris Kenner que subí al foro, es verdad que necesita mucha práctica, pero todos los trucos lo valen si quieren que salgan bien, además para mi el efecto es muy bueno (bien hecho), pero eso es voluntad y cuestión de cada uno.

----------


## Ming

Ups, ese............ no me mola nada  :117: 

YouTube - ‪3 Fly |
Y sí, sigue haciendome miss... pero mooooooola  :O16:

----------


## Mag Marches

Ming, el que has subido es sensacional!!!

----------


## hakan di milo

Es la version de "ponta the smith" , es muy buena version

----------


## Ming

Lo se ^^
Y aunque no cuadra conmigo, es un reto personal; algún día... saldrá un poquito algo... más o menos...... va, que algo saldrá, o no xD

----------


## MrTrucado

Ming, un reto personal, estas practicandolo??, yo llevo practicandolo como hace un mes, el de ponta del video de Silk, y estoy mas verde que una acelga, es muy complejo, para mi la parte más complicada es el muscle, lo otro poco a poco va saliendo. Lo que me tiene loco es la facilidad que tiene para hacer sencillas las cosas dificiles.
Tiene una tecnica envidiable.

----------


## Ming

Estuve "practicándolo" en su día (uf, como si hiciese tanto xD), pero es que el video que me prestó un amigo, en el cual solo se veían las manos... me hacía miss  :117: 
Pero bueno, algún día me pondré otra vez a ello.
Sí, el muscle con una en los dedos tal y como la tiene... Pero bueno, a ponerse a ello ;-)
Ya me lo enseñarás cuando lo logres :-)
"Tiene una técnica envidiable." Algún día diremos lo mismo de ti (más que nada porque no te conozco en persona y no puedo juzgar ahora xD). Tu puedes ^^

----------


## Ravenous

> Tiene una tecnica envidiable.


Lamentablemente, es lo único que parece tener. No os dejeis deslumbrar y perdais de vista el conjunto.

----------


## Chaoz

La magia de ponta vista en video es supervisual. El problema es que tiene muchisimos angulos, pero muchisimos... a mi me gusta mucho la version de michael vincent:




claro que ya no hablamos de solo monedas...

----------


## hakan di milo

Que buena version , no la conosia ,sobre los comentarios de Ponta ,es verdad pero , la magia siempre tiene angulos .La version de Michael Vicent !me gusto mucho!...y mind , no digas que no podes , la razon por la hago magia es porque las personas me dicen hay cosas imposibles y nadie las puede hacer...hora dime ¿tenes el valor de hacer lo imposible?

----------


## Chaoz

lo siento compañero pero no comparto eso de que la "siempre tiene angulos". El problema es que algunos juegos tienen un angulo malo, pero los de ponta en vez de tener un angulo malo solo tienen un angulo bueno y muchos malos.... por lo que para poder presentarlos vamos a tener muchos inconvenientes. ademas de que algunas tecnicas que usa este señor son de una dificultad no apta para corazones sensibles (ojo, ahi ya interviene el aplomo de cada uno a jugarsela con algunos pases ya que recordemos que un error puede matar la magia a ojos del publico).

creo que tenemos muchas versiones en los libros que por despreocupacion pasamos por alto y siempre tendemos a tirar de lo "nuevo" que youtube nos vende. os sorprenderia los efectos que podeis leer en libros del año de la tos... de ese tipo de efectos que los lees y dices "joder que bueno, ¿porque nadie lo hace?". 

un saludo y a disfrutar de los libros!

----------


## Ming

Bueno... es el único juego que he visto por youtube, o lo que sea, y he dicho: Eso lo tengo que saber hacer yo algún día.
Así que... Me da igual no poderlo hacer nunca a nadie.
Y no, no fue verlo y empezar, sino que lo dejé allí, para un futuro. No hay prisa, ¿no? ^^




> y mind , no digas que no podes , la razon por la hago magia es porque las personas me dicen hay cosas imposibles y nadie las puede hacer...hora dime ¿tenes el valor de hacer lo imposible?


¿?
¿mind?
Si eso va por mi... (que es con g y no con d...): ¿Tienes el valor de hacer lo imposible? Yo no hago imposibles, se hacen solos.
Y sí, no he cambiado mi punto de vista respecto a eso.


PD. Ravenous, supongo que tu comentario es por lo de los ángulos, no?

----------


## Mag Marches

Pues yo me quedo con la versión de Daryl, es mejor versión de todas (para mi gusto).

----------


## Ming

¿sexy?  :Confused:

----------


## Mag Marches

veo que no se a entendido como esperaba, lo edito, ya esta Ming

----------


## Ming

Na', si era para tocar las narices :-p jijiji
Si eso te pongo a una maga con poca ropa haciendo el 3fly xD
jijijiji, mala que soy...

----------


## Mag Marches

Vaya... desde que vi la película "Greace" que no veo a alguien tan rebelde. Rebeldes como tu ya no se encuentran, ming...
En cuanto al vídeo... ya sabes donde donde encontrarme! xD

Edito: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-xnf...eature=related

----------


## Ming

Pues qué quieres que te diga de ese video... no me mola... y NO es sexy, ni mucho menos ¬¬
¡Pero tú qué entiendes por sexy chiquillo!

_Edito_: Va, otro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOBuaPes_yc
Ya podría recoger la estantería...

----------


## Mag Marches

Hay que reconocer que el tuyo es bastante sexy, pero no me acaba de gustar... prefiero este: YouTube - ‪3 Fly‬‏

PD: Mi estantería esta más o menos igual... xD

----------


## Ming

Pues sí, se ha de aceptar que las manos de tu video són más sexys que las del mio... mmm...
¿Y este? YouTube - ‪3 Fly III‬‏

PD. La mía está mucho peor xD Pero shhhhhh no se lo cuentes a nadie  :Oops:

----------


## Mag Marches

Ese es el que me estoy aprendiendo, jujuju

YouTube - ‪EH_threefly.mp4‬‏

PD. Lo siento, pero si no quieres que se lo diga a nadie, traeme un millón de euros, a la 24:00 en la fabrica abandonada, no quiero polis.

----------


## Ravenous

> PD. Ravenous, supongo que tu comentario es por lo de los ángulos, no?


Mi comentario es poruqe lo he visto en directo. Y no es magia para hacer más que como ya la hace. Una cámara, musiquita, 40 segundos y pa' casa. Ese hombre solo tiene técnica.

----------


## Iban

A ver si es que yo no he entendido el 3F.

¿Consiste en que tres monedas viajen de una mano a otra? Porque si es así, no es lo que yo he visto en la mayoría de los vídeos que habéis subido. En casi todos, lo que yo veo es una moneda que desaparece de una mano, y otra moneda que aparece en la otra. Y así tres veces.

;-)

----------


## Ravenous

Necesitas que sean firmadas?

----------


## Iban

Necesito que haya un movimiento de acompañamiento, un gesto, un ademán que apunte la traslación; y no me vendría mal una sincronía en el tiempo.

----------


## MrTrucado

Pero el 3 fly se hace en la punta de los dedos como quieres que haya ademán, se sobrentiende que si tienes 3 y quedan 2 y aparece en la otra mano es porque ha "volado" a la otra mano, a mi entender no hace falta nada más. Entonces probablemente pasaria a ser otro juego, "pasa, pasa"

----------


## Ming

> A ver si es que yo no he entendido el 3F.
> 
> ¿Consiste en que tres monedas viajen de una mano a otra? Porque si es así, no es lo que yo he visto en la mayoría de los vídeos que habéis subido. En casi todos, lo que yo veo es una moneda que desaparece de una mano, y otra moneda que aparece en la otra. Y así tres veces.
> 
> ;-)


Cierto Iban... he estado viendo videos por youtú... y la gran mayoría son eso: desaparece una.................... y aparece otra. Vaya...
 Pero no sé... ¿tú lo harías mejor? :-p
(desafío desafío)

----------


## Iban

MrTrucado, yo de monedas, cero (y esto va por el desafío de Ming). Pero si una moneda pasa de una mano a otra, necesita tiempo para recorrer el espacio que las separa, necesita que la impulsen, necesita... viajar. Y lo que yo veo en casi todos los pases es una volatilización y luego una materialización, pero sin relación entre ellas, salvo que se mantiene el número total de monedas.

----------


## Ming

"necesita tiempo para recorrer el espacio que las separa"... pero cuanto tiempo es eso, porque yo algunos videos... es que el tiempo era demasiado, y por lo tanto para mí ya la moneda no viajaba, no sé, eh... ¿no puede ser un viaje instantáneo? Que ya no estamos en la época de Star Trek...

----------


## Iban

El tiempo supongo que depende del ademán. Si se lanza de una mano a otra, tendrá que tardar lo que tardaría un vieja normal, Si soplamos, desaparece y aparece, el tiempo imagino que es más flexible...

Que yo no sé, yo sólo chincho.

----------


## Ming

¿Chincho?
Yo cada día entiendo menos a Iban... ¿será que se está haciendo viejo?  :Confused: 

Pero por ejemplo el video de "Ponta"... no se lanzan, ¿no? ni se soplan ¿no?... entonces qué: ¿no pasan y punto?

----------


## Iban

¿A tí te parece que pasan?

("Chincho", del verbo "chinchar").

----------


## Magnano

Falta un gesto magico, un gesto que haga ver dentro de la mente del espectador ese viaje, tiene que haber un tiempo de acción para que luego haya una reacción por parte del público, o eso creo...

----------


## Ming

Gesto mágico... tiempo de acción...

----------


## Magnano

No se si me he explicado bien, imagina que un mago enseña una moneda en una mano y acto seguido, sin tiempo alguno esconde la moneda de la mano y sale otra en la mano que le queda libre, es directo, tiene dos monedas. Ahora, haz desaparecer una y luego con un tiempo de acción por parte del mago aparece en la otra mano, esa moneda ha viajado.

----------


## Mag Marches

Bueno bueno, creo yo que en un 3F, aparte de "viajar" de una mano a la otra, se puedo hacer como que las monedas se transportan instantáneamente de una mano,  a la otra, sin necesidad de un: "desaparece de mi mano derecha y fiuuuu (sigues la moneda por el aire con la vista) y de golpe de materializa en la otra. Simplemente se a teletransportado instantáneamente, sin necesidad de hacer un viaje astral ni nada así.

----------


## Magnano

Yo no lo veo así, haz la prueba en el espejo, coje dos monedas, una la escondes en tu mano derecha y la otra la enseñas con la izquierda, ahora escondes la de la mano izquierda y revelas la de la mano derecha ¿te da sensación de teletransportación? ¿es mágico? ¿O lo primero que piensas es que hay dos monedas? Para mi ese pequeño espacio de acción es fundamental para que luego pueda haber una reacción, es el tiempo para que la gente piense que el mago está trabajando y no que ya tenga el trabajo hecho de hace un rato.

----------


## Mag Marches

Si, eso lo vería así en el caso de que fuera un pasa pasa, pero no es lo mismo. En el 3F, tienes 3 monedas en la punta de los dedos, y la punta de los dedos de la otra mano, sin nada, de repente dices, 1,2 y 3! y de golpe una de las monedas se a materializado en la punta de los dedos de la mano vacía, y en la otra sólo quedan 2. Cuando digo que no hace falta hacer eso, me refiero a por ejemplo como lo hace Daryl, osea, con un fiuuuu plof! por el aire, y cosas así.

----------


## Ming

> Yo no lo veo así, haz la prueba en el espejo, coje dos monedas, una la escondes en tu mano derecha y la otra la enseñas con la izquierda, ahora escondes la de la mano izquierda y revelas la de la mano derecha ¿te da sensación de teletransportación? ¿es mágico? ¿O lo primero que piensas es que hay dos monedas? Para mi ese pequeño espacio de acción es fundamental para que luego pueda haber una reacción, es el tiempo para que la gente piense que el mago está trabajando y no que ya tenga el trabajo hecho de hace un rato.


¡¿Pero qué me estás contando?!
Dani, niño, deja de pensar como un mago.
Te muestro mis dos manos a la vez, SOLO tengo una moneda en la mano izquierda y en la derecha nada, te la muestro, desaparece de golpe (nada en la izquierda), y aparece en la mano derecha.
Dónde ves más monedas.
¿El público ha de pensar que el mago está trabajando?
Qué es más, en este ejemplo, un que aparece una moneda y desaparece otra?... ok, pero... si quieres que se...

Anda ya, que no tengo ni idea coñe, sigo con mis cosas...

----------


## Magnano

Pues me mantengo en mis trece, tal y como lo planteas no hay magia, o por lo menos, yo no la veo...

----------


## Ming

Y qué es :-S

----------


## Magnano

Un acertijo toca ombligos.

----------


## Ming

A ver Dani, que no, que no puede ser...
Dos manos, una moneda:
- Muestras las dos manos, en la izquierda hay una moneda, en la derecha nada.
- Cierras las dos manos.
- Abres las dos manos y en la derecha hay una moneda y en la izquierda no hay nada.
¿Eso no es magia? :-S

Dani, yo hace un año me di cuenta que veía levitar una bola y no lo consideraba magia, lo veía como algo natural... alomejor tu también te lo tendrías que plantear...

----------


## Magnano

Mmmm... Diría que si pero... estás haciendo un milagro jod*r, adornalo un poco, que sino queda feo, triste y como un desafio a la mente del espectador. Eso no entretiene, por lo tanto, des de mi puto de vista no se le puede considerar magia.

----------


## MrTrucado

Haber Magnano, si muestras tres monedas con las palmas de las manos hacia arriba, solo tres monedas, haces un pase y de 3 quedan 2 y aparece la moneda en la punta de los dedos de la otra mano, si eso no es magia que baje Dios y lo vea. No hay mas monedas que veas en ningun lado, lo que no entiendo es porque decis que no se entiende el viaje, si la moneda que aparece en la mano libre no es la que desaparece de las tres?, que explicación dariais entonces al proceso desaparacion y aparicion instantanea?, se presupone que se teletransporta

----------


## Ming

¿O se adorna algo o no es magia?
¿Un milagro no es magia?
¿Si algo no entretiene no es magia?  :117: 

A ver, a ver... la escena de Fantasía de Miky Mouse (o como se escriba) esa de las escobas y fregonas... como el "hechizo", la magia, sale mal... y te entretiene es magia. Pero si simplemente saliese bien y limpiasen sin más... entonces ya no sería magia... curioso...  :Neutral:

----------


## Magnano

Entonces sería un sistema automatizado de escobas robot que lo accionas mediante una orden. Para mi la magia está hecha para entretener, si haces una teletransportación pelada y mondada no tendrás magia, tendrás un truco o un milagro bastante soso.

----------


## Mag Marches

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUzhignyg7c*

Veamos este vídeo... imaginate que piedrahita no hace el gesto con la cara, ni nada por el estilo, entonces, deja de ser magia?

----------


## Magnano

Por cierto MrTrucado, eso lo tienes que acompañar de algo ¿no? Si te ponen un vídeo de un tio haciendo eso que tu dices, sin charla, ni música, sin movimiento alguno, PAM, realmente ¿verías magia? O... ¿sería un simple viaje?

----------


## MrTrucado

Haber Magnano, se entiende que el efecto ira dentro de una rutina con un contexto que hará que la teletransportación tenga sentido, porque si derrepente con cartas haces un pintaje y no dices nada, estamos en las mismas es un truco soso, no??

----------


## Magnano

> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUzhignyg7c*
> 
> Veamos este vídeo... imaginate que piedrahita no hace el gesto con la cara, ni nada por el estilo, entonces, deja de ser magia?


Va y ven de manos, charla que acompaña... Eso entretiene, es magia, las monedas viajan... o en este caso, Piedrahita las cambia de mano sin que nosotros lo veamos, ahí tienes el principio de acción al que me refiero.

----------


## Mag Marches

¿verías magia? O... ¿sería un simple viaje?

Un simple viaje? xD cuanta gentes ves por la calle haciendo viajar monedas de una mano a la otra? xD

----------


## Ming

> Entonces sería un sistema automatizado de escobas robot que lo accionas mediante una orden. Para mi la magia está hecha para entretener, si haces una teletransportación pelada y mondada no tendrás magia, tendrás un truco o un milagro bastante soso.


Ves, en eso está nuestra diferéncia.
El ilusionismo esta hecho para entretener; la magia NO.

----------


## Magnano

> Haber Magnano, se entiende que el efecto ira dentro de una rutina con un contexto que hará que la teletransportación tenga sentido, porque si derrepente con cartas haces un pintaje y no dices nada, estamos en las mismas es un truco soso, no??


Si, pero ya hablamos de teletransportación, no de viaje, y de una charla acorde con la teletransportación, no de un viaje... Llamame quisquilloso, pero que no me muevo de mis trece.

----------


## Mag Marches

> Va y ven de manos, charla que acompaña... Eso entretiene, es magia, las monedas viajan... o en este caso, Piedrahita las cambia de mano sin que nosotros lo veamos, ahí tienes el principio de acción al que me refiero.


Me refiero, a que te lo imagines, sin esa charla, sin el gesto magico, simplemente llega ahí, y con la misma técnica, hace el truco, pero sin adornos, sin charla.. etc

----------


## Magnano

> ¿verías magia? O... ¿sería un simple viaje?
> 
> Un simple viaje? xD cuanta gentes ves por la calle haciendo viajar monedas de una mano a la otra? xD


No te lo tomes a mal, pero a bastante gente, mejor o peor, pero lo hacen, aqui es cuando yo diferencio la magia de lo que no lo es, ves a Tamariz, y acompaña sus juegos con las manos, ilustra lo que hace, ilusiona a los espectadores con sus manos y movimientos si le quitas eso... pierde la magia, creo vamos...

----------


## MrTrucado

> Si, pero ya hablamos de teletransportación, no de viaje, y de una charla acorde con la teletransportación, no de un viaje... Llamame quisquilloso, pero que no me muevo de mis trece.


Para gustos colores, si te pones así es imposible razonar, para mí es un efecto como una casa, para ti no es magia, opiniones respetables, quiza habra que hacer un referendum el foro,ja,ja

----------


## Magnano

> Me refiero, a que te lo imagines, sin esa charla, sin el gesto magico, simplemente llega ahí, y con la misma técnica, hace el truco, pero sin adornos, sin charla.. etc


No, no es magia, es una teletransportación pelada y mondada.

----------


## MrTrucado

> No te lo tomes a mal, pero a bastante gente, mejor o peor, pero lo hacen, aqui es cuando yo diferencio la magia de lo que no lo es, ves a Tamariz, y acompaña sus juegos con las manos, ilustra lo que hace, ilusiona a los espectadores con sus manos y movimientos si le quitas eso... pierde la magia, creo vamos...


Pero yo pienso que estas mezclando los terminos, estamos hablando del 3 F como efecto, tu ya estas incorporando lenguaje no verbal y el verbal también, en que quedamos analizamos rutina o efecto?

----------


## Mag Marches

Y una teletransportación no es magia? para mi almenos si. "Demonios, como habrá echo para que las monedas se teletransporten de una mano a la otra?" ahora a mi me vienen 2 respuestas posibles, magia, o con un mini teletransportador a lo star trek. (Siempre y cuando se haga bien)

----------


## Ming

PD. Creo que nos tendrían que teletransportarnos a otro hilo...

----------


## Magnano

Estamos analizando una rutina, un efecto dentro de un contexto, y a ese en particular le falta algo...

----------


## Ming

> Haber Magnano, se entiende que el efecto ira dentro de una rutina con un contexto que hará que la teletransportación tenga sentido, porque si derrepente con cartas haces un pintaje y no dices nada, estamos en las mismas es un truco soso, no??


Estaba leyendo esto y... y si estás haciendo una rutinilla... pongamos que con 4 cartas, dónde se van girando y tal... y de golpe, las 4 cartas desaparecen de tus manos y te quedas allí con una sola o sin nada... A parte de ser una p***da... ¿eso no es magia?
¿Que el efecto no viene a cuento? Ok, vaya...
Pero hasta allí era ilusionismo, habilidad del mago... pero cuando desaparecen y el mago da a entender que no tiene nada que ver, que no tiene ni idea de qué ha ocurrido... para mi eso ya es magia.

Na, estaba pensando...

----------


## Iban

Se os está yendo la pinza.

Yo prenguntaba si en el 3F las monedas viajan o no (pregunto desde la ignorancia). Porque yo lo que veo no es que viajen, sino lo que MrTrucado ha dicho, creo que sin ser consciente:




> que explicación dariais entonces al proceso desaparacion y aparicion instantanea?, se presupone que se teletransporta


Cuando una gaviota pasa por detrás de un edificio y aparece otra gaviota desde detrás de un edificio diferente, yo no me imagino que es la misma gaviota. Porque no hay nexo entre ellas.

----------


## Iban

Sin embargo si la gaviota volando desaparece detrás de un edificio y tres segundos más tarde sale del otro lado de ese mismo edificio un ágila, puede que piense que se ha transformado (no es un viaje como el caso que tratamos, pero me sirve) porque hay dos cosas: una relación, que en este caso es espacial, y un "gap" de tiempo adecuado.

----------


## hakan di milo

Bueno estoy un poco perdido ,si, perdon mind ..digo ming ,fue una forma de decir ,aunque no entendi muy bien la contestacion

----------


## Magnano

> Estaba leyendo esto y... y si estás haciendo una rutinilla... pongamos que con 4 cartas, dónde se van girando y tal... y de golpe, las 4 cartas desaparecen de tus manos y te quedas allí con una sola o sin nada... A parte de ser una p***da... ¿eso no es magia?


Una p***da como una casa, pero si dejas claro que desaparecen en una acción mostrada y clarificada para los espectadores si es magia, no es magia cuando al mago le desaparecen las cartas de las manos sin que nadie se de cuenta hasta que enseñe las manos y diga, ¡uy! Aquí me faltan cartas... Se le pueden haber caido en algún momento de la rutina o... vete tu a saber. La magia hay que hacerla entender visualmente (o no, depende a quien le hagas el juego) y por ello creo que una teletransportación tal cual, deja mucho que desear a un viaje bien hecho que te acompaña con un recorrido imaginario.

----------


## eidanyoson

Un gesto para preparar al espectador lo veo bien. Y como he escrito preparar pudiera ser un gesto no Magico pretérito al momento mágico... como : preparados, listos, ya! .
De todas maneras se os va la olla,  no es magia? Porqué entonces buscar la lógica del tiempo de vuelo o de desmaterialización.?

Por otro lado,  no dicen los teóricos que hay que justificarlo todo?

Si justificamos los viajes tal vez no sea por lógica si no por hacer comprensible al espectador una parte de lo incomprensible de un juego?


Pregunto...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Ming

Lógica... aquí me has cogido Eidan... Pero bueno, que la lógica es fácil de conseguir, antes de empezar dices algo así como que la magia es una *** y ya ta. Que suele divertirse a costa del mago; y tirando millas. Juego que hagas juego que tendrá un final que nadie podrá esperar, o sí... quien sabe. Gracias magia ^^

Bueno Dani, lo que tu digas. Si lo prefieres así, pues eso.

Hakan di milo... me encuentro fatal, mi muy posible futuro hoy paso de contarlo, y como que no he dormido nada (y no por gusto)... así que... ahora mismo... no sé qué te dije ni nada... si eso luego lo miro, si es que puedo...


PD. Sorry, yo hace un buen rato que dejé el 3fly xD

----------


## Magnano

Sinceramente, hace rato que os habría dado la razón, pero es divertido ver cómo exponeis vuestras ideas  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Dani... Vete a freír espárragos ¬¬

Hakan di milo: pues... digamos que es muy largo de explicar, y paso de volver a empezar una discusión que hemos tenido muuuchas veces xD
Tu pregunta fue:



> ¿tenes el valor de hacer lo imposible?


Mi respuesta es: No.
Y quienes me conocen lo saben.

----------


## Iban

Volved al tema, cajones.

----------


## Tracer

Pues yo estoy con los críticos... si estuvieras haciendo una charla, habria una minima pausa entre la accion de desaparecer y la de aparecer en la otra mano. si no se produce el viaje, da la impresion de que tienes dos monedas una en cada mano (inconscientemente imagino, a mi me pasa) y que escondes una y enseñas la otra. en cambio con una pausa, un gesto, pues (en mi analfabetismo mágico) de que la moneda pasa de una mano a otra, como? pues con magia, claro...

----------


## Magnano

¿Lo veís? Tracer está conmigo en esto, se tiene que acompañar, solo que una teletransportación no deja de ser magia, fea y poco visual, pues si, pero bueno, sigo en que se tiene que poner un poco de ayuda psicologica en los pases, que pelado y mondado queda muy feo y da la sensación de duplicados y bla bla bla... (me canso, que ya estoy viejo para estos trotes... :P)

----------


## Iban

Somos tres los que pensamos así.

----------


## MrTrucado

Pero cualquier efecto aunque no sea de numismagia si no se hace esto que estais diciendo seria un efecto simplón, la magia no es solo el efecto, la charla, los movimientos, el lenguaje no verbal, la missdirección, el timming... todo eso hace que un efecto simplón pase a ser magia, siendo una rutina, si en ésto creo que estamos todos de acuerdo, pero el 3 fly según esta presentado en los videos es un efecto y ya está, luego tu le pondrás tu personalidad al efecto y será la parte de un todo que será la rutina que realices.
Pero de ahí a aseverar de esa forma que este efecto no es magia, va un mundo, sois los tres muy extremistas al pensar de ese modo, no todo es blanco o negro.

----------


## Ming

Nu nu nu... Tracer... de Iban y Dani ya me lo esperaba... pero de ti...  :O10: 

Sigo sin lograr comprender cómo no veis magia al hecho de mostrar dos manos, una con una moneda y la otra sin, cerrarlas y al abrirlas haya cambiado la moneda de mano...
Y sigo diciendo que una cosa es ilusionismo y la otra magia... por lo que os estoy leyendo... es algo así como decir... "Ese mago era muy bueno, nos reímos mucho." Ole por el cómico, pero hizo algo de magia o solo chistes :-S
La charla podía ser la O de la palabra "Hola"... pero si el mago no hizo magia... que se dedique a otra cosa. 
Que demos muuuucha importancia a la charla, vale, a los tiempos, vale, a la diversión, vale, gestos, vale, miradas, vale, sutilezas varias, vale, psicología, vale,... (y así eternamente si es lo que queréis) pero si algo es magia lo es; y punto pelota.
Yo CREO, o quiero creer... que si realmente alguien pudiese hacer Magia... no necesitaría de ninguna de todas esas cosas... y, por lo tanto... si consiguieses hacer un juego, o efecto, o cualquier otra cosa, que no necesitase de ninguna de esas cosas (y siguiese viéndose como magia), se podría acercar un poco más a esa Magia...
Cómo un aprendiz de mago (ilusionista) puede creer en la Magia, cómo alguien puede creer en Peter Pan... Supongo que igual que la gente suele tener esperanza en algo, o alguien...

Tracer...  :Cry:

----------


## Iban

¿Cuándo he dicho yo que no es magia?

Ay, que es que tanta cháchara, se nos olvida...

Yo digo que si no hay gesto y sincronía, en lugar de un viaje, lo que queda es la suma de una desaparición y otra aparición.

----------


## Ming

Claroooo, ha desaparecido (desaparición) la moneda de aquí, aparecer (aparición) allí.
Conclusión: ha viajado :-p

----------


## MrTrucado

Si no hay sincronia, el efecto es una patata, estonces no está bien realizado, lo del gesto es lo que digo yo cada uno puede aportar algo al efecto, pero ya es cosecha propia, el efecto en si solo no lo lleva. Y lo de que no es magia, como dices que piensas igual que Magnano, el piensa asi.

----------


## Mag Marches

¡Veamos compañeros!

Yo creo que aquí, lo estamos confundiendo con 2 efectos distintos (o almenos eso creo viendo tal y como lo argumentais). Yo seria capaz de aceptar lo que dice Magnano, los puños cerrados, y una moneda viaja sin nada ningún efecto verbal o algo así, puede quedar un poco pocho (incluso que alguien llegue a pensar de la existencia de una moneda extra), siempre y cuando si estamos hablando de un PASA PASA, que es de la manera que lo estáis planteando (puños cerrados, etc...).
Pero desde un principio (almenos yo) estamos hablando (o eso creo) de un 3 Fly, que es algo distinto, en el pasa pasa, tienes los puños cerrados (almenos normalmente) y no ves como la moneda viaja, por eso, tú para que no quede "sosillo" (esto que acabo de decir, seguro que alguien lo mal interpreta xD), lo acompañas con un movimiento de manos, y sigues con la mirada, la moneda viajar invisiblemente por el aire, en cambio, el 3 Fly, se hace con 3 monedas en las puntas de los dedos, sin ocultarlas en ningún momento, de golpe, sin hacer un gesto mágico, como decis, una moneda se ve ultra claramente que desaparece (¿eso no es magia?), y se ve otra vez claramente en la punta de los dedos de la otra mano, que se materializa (¿eso no es magia), y así 3 veces.

Mi intuición femenina me dice que me dejo algo, pero ahora mismo no recuerdo el que...xD

----------


## Tracer

Ming, estoy seguro que verlo en tus manos debe ser mágico, pero no se, no he visto todos los enlaces que habeis puesto, pero los que he visto... no se. no me hacen dislocar la mandibula, y tu sabes que con un FD se me disloca facil. Es que no se, lo he visto como un mira como escondo esta moneda, mira esta la tenia escondida. en todo momento me da la impresion que hay dos monedas, no de que sea la misma...

----------


## Lukan

> Ming, el que has subido es sensacional!!!


Pertenece al dvd Sick, hay rutinas muy buenas!

----------


## Lukan

En definitiva, hay muchas rutinas que no necesitas ca********, ni nada, sólo monedas que te gusten y puedas manipular bien. Hay unas chinas que son del tamaño parecido a las de dolar y medio dolar que a mi me gustan mucho llevan unos dragones guapísimos, jejeje, y también tengo unas morgan...

Y todo esto para ser un mago más malo que la carne de perro. jejeje

Saludos!!

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ojo a las chinas con dragón, que se oxidan con muchísima facilidad!

----------


## mmpackaging

yo tengo tambien las chinas esas de los dragones xd, van de lujo.
Sobre el efecto, es asi tal cual rapido si no, no es un 3 fly. Puede gustar mas o menos, yo soy de la opinion que la numismagia no necesita de charla.
Para que necesitas charla para trasportar una moneda de una mano a otra? que lo hace todo el mundo?
Para que es necesario un tiempo para que la moneda se traslade?
Porque no es magia, el dejar descolocado al espectador?, prefiero eso que la otra magia, me gusta mas su reaccion, y no me aburro.
La magia es muy subjetiva, a mi el juego tal como esta, rapido me encanta si esta bien hecho. Lento seria un vulgar pasa pasa.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Tantas páginas hablando de la de Michael Vicent y realmente es la de Chris Kenner pero con modificación "lógica" para muchos (creo que esa idea la aplicó primero Kenner también..., y en Sevilla nos la hizo Ammar hace 4 ó 5 años). Podéis verla en Descontrol Total (la de Chris) y tampoco es necesario tirar de "cas". En su libro también podréis disfrutar con muchas rutinas con monedas supervisuales y que no son nada complejas en cuanto a técnica.

Por cierto, Eric Mead también tiene una estupendísima.

Y Manuel Cuesta tiene para mi juicio la mejor y la más sencilla. Y está en un libro de INICIACIÓN de Magia con Monedas.

A mi me parece la más visual además. Para la última yo hago el final de Michael Ammar. Quedas limpio al 100% de forma visual.

En cuanto al tema teórico que andáis discutiendo... Es clarísimo (como el agua) que lo más mágico es que desaparezca y aparezca en la otra mano a la misma vez.

Como siempre, para explicar esto, tenéis que ir al efecto ideal: imaginad que REALMENTE sólo hay 3 monedas. Ahora decidme que no es la mejor forma de hacerlo otra vez. El problema es que vosotros (y el público si no está bien hecho) como Magos, intuis una solución plausible y real. Pero... y si realmente no hubiesen 4... sino tres?

Es el grado superlativo del efecto. No hablamos de mejorable, hablamos de que sería así.

Con todo, hay una aproximación que suele tener contento a todo el mundo. La primera lento, la siguiente simultánea, gag-finta, y la última depende del método, en mi caso es totalmente lenta, pero porque la desaparición es TOTAL y desarma. Pero por ejemplo, en mi versión, las monedas siempre van al unisono apareciendo y desapareciendo. Y hasta visto en video me engaño porque existe la sensación total de que hay sólo 3 monedas. Para ello recurro al comienzo de la versión de Manuel Cuesta.

Como siempre es mejor estudiar esto desde la "sesión" o "rutina" que desde el efecto aislado.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Un gesto para preparar al espectador lo veo bien. Y como he escrito preparar pudiera ser un gesto no Magico pretérito al momento mágico... como : preparados, listos, ya! .
> De todas maneras se os va la olla,  no es magia? Porqué entonces buscar la lógica del tiempo de vuelo o de desmaterialización.?
> 
> Por otro lado,  no dicen los teóricos que hay que justificarlo todo?
> 
> Si justificamos los viajes tal vez no sea por lógica si no por hacer comprensible al espectador una parte de lo incomprensible de un juego?


Por partes. No, los teóricos no dicen que haya que justificarlo todo. Eso es un gran error al leer. Hay que justificar todo lo que sea necesario justificar. Y entiendase por necesario como "aquello que sea necesario para que el método no quede expuesto".

Para entender esto es bueno ver la charla de Dani DaOrtiz en un juego con dos barajas donde explica que el mago está "tan acostumbrado a mentir" que busca justificar CADA PASO que hace. Sea o no necesario.

En la EMC2011 lo podéis ver, porque justamente habla de ese concepto que, mal entendido, parece que se ha ido aposentando entre los magos noveles. El método es lo que obliga a la justificación. No es la justificación la que obliga a los métodos.

Sobre si es Magia o no, ambas formas son Magia. Si están bien ejecutadas y el método ni se intuye y queda claro que sólo hay 3 monedas, son Magia. Quizás si la claridad no es total en cuanto a que sólo hayan 3 monedas, hay que recurrir al viaje "no-instantáneo" por aquello de meter un paréntesis de olvido. Pero argumentar que "hay que esperar un poco para que viaje porque si no, da la sensación de que hay una moneda más" está tan cogido por los pelos como el viaje instantáneo. ¿Cuánto tiempo? 1 segundo? 1 frase? 2 chistes? 3 libros? Absurdo.

Si se piensa que hay una extra es porque se sabe como va, o porque no se ha demostrado claramente que hay sólo 3 monedas. Problema que puede ser totalmente resoluble en la fase final quedándose uno limpio o mejorando el comienzo.

¡Ah! y toda la discusión sobre este tema teórico es porque la queréis buscar. Porque estáis discutiendo algo que no es "mejor" ni "peor". Ni correcto o incorrecto. Depende exclusivamente de las EMOCIONES que quieres que vivan los espectadores al verlo.

Pensad que si sólo hubiesen 3 monedas realmente... ningún trucaje, y os quedaseis limpios las dos formas de hacer viajar las monedas crean sensaciones distintas. Por eso se combinan.

Esto lo podéis ver muy claro (sensaciones análogas a las del 3 Fly) en el Waving The Aces de Hollingworth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iM4fs9f-aE . Aunque la versión de London Collection es mejor para ilustrar lo que os decía.

----------


## Ming

> Pero por ejemplo, en mi versión, las monedas siempre van al unisono apareciendo y desapareciendo. Y hasta visto en video me engaño porque existe la sensación total de que hay sólo 3 monedas.


¿Markos, nos darías el honor y enorme placer de poder ver ese video haciendo tu versión, por favor?

Sobre la discusión... ya sabes que "nos" gusta discutir ^^


PD. Pufff, que cantidad de magos me faltan por ver... no acabaré nunca :-)

----------


## MJJMarkos

> ¿Markos, nos darías el honor y enorme placer de poder ver ese video haciendo tu versión, por favor?
> 
> Sobre la discusión... ya sabes que "nos" gusta discutir ^^
> 
> 
> PD. Pufff, que cantidad de magos me faltan por ver... no acabaré nunca :-)


No hay nada que ver. Ni placer ni honor creeme, al contrario. Son vídeos de ensayos (con sus correspondientes errores), se me ve muy bien unas cosas, y otras aún no las tenía pulidas como la última desaparición. De hecho, aunque tengo versión "estable" sigo cambiando cosas. Eso sin contar que son vídeos con "encuadres" mal puestos a proposito para ver los ángulos malos.

Lo de "me engaño en vídeo" es porque la rutina cuando la sigues desde el comienzo acabas olvidándote de la 4ª moneda, y es una rutina que la veo yo, y es ejecutada por mi, así que el público aún menos va a "sentir" la cuarta moneda. Está todo en el libro de Manuel Cuesta, de hecho es idea SUYA, lo que pasa que todos los aprendices que pasan por Sevilla se pasan "la primera parte" para ir rápidamente a las viajeras de Kenner. Aplicad lo que hace él para comenzar las "viajeras" a lo Kenner, y lo entenderéis.

----------


## Mossy

> Y Manuel Cuesta tiene para mi juicio la mejor y la más sencilla. Y está en un libro de INICIACIÓN de Magia con Monedas.
> 
> A mi me parece la más visual además.


En que libro?? O.O no será MiC, no?

----------


## MJJMarkos

> En que libro?? O.O no será MiC, no?


Efectivamente, Monedas Increscendo.

----------


## Mossy

Y como se llama? Porque busqué por el índice y de 3 fly no vi nada... o.O

----------


## MJJMarkos

De la manga y viajeras a lo "Kenner". Página 204.

Varias curiosidades.

Leyendo el libro de Manuel Cuesta, este indica que "la ventaja de su método" radica en que los pasos no tienen que ser al unísono. Me explico, con la versión de Manuel, una moneda puede desaparecer y la otra aparecer en la otra mano en distinto momento.

Esto es una crítica clara al método de Kenner donde REALMENTE (y bien hecho, no como muchos vídeos donde se ve el cambio de posición de la mano, cosa que no hace Kenner) el movimiento es forzosamente al unísono, ya que las manos cambian de posición. De ahí que en todas las versiones posteadas (usen el método de Kenner, trucaje, o fricción) se vea la mayoría de las desapariciones de forma simultánea.

Y me lo creo. Sólo hay que ver las versiones de los Canibales que existen fuera de España.

Es decir, que probablemente, a pesar de usar monedas "truc", la gente ha seguido haciendo el mismo acompasamiento gestual sin plantearse por qué. Y la prueba de ello es la versión de Michael Vicent (no entraré a criticarla, pero cláramente cambia la posición de los dedos continuamente). Este defecto queda disimulado si desaparición y aparición se producen en el mismo instante.

Ale, fin de la historia. Ahora ya sabéis por qué.

Lo más curioso es que Chris Kenner llama a su 3Fly, Menage a Trois... y en un juego de viajeras que no cumple las condiciones de los conocidos 3 Fly, haga un juego de palabras y lo llame "Threefry".

Curioso :P

----------


## Lukan

Madre mía qué interesante está esto!! A darle duro al "mic" y a la prácticaaa!!!

----------


## Mossy

Yo es que leí el índice, y por el nombre y el efecto sabía que había juegos buenos, algunos muy buenos, pero no me imaginaba que habría algo como el 3 fly :O y sí, he estado leyendo la realización es muy sencilla.

----------


## MrTrucado

Me parece muy muy interesante el tema que se ha empezado al hablar de la cuarta, yo he estado destrozandome los sesos ya que es un efecto que me gusta mucho y queria realizarlo, porque creo que el publico profano cuando realizas el efecto del 3 fly, acaba pensando que llevas la cuarta, es logico, el cerebro siempre va a intentar encontrarle una respuesta logica a lo inexplicable, y la respuesta que le da es la cuarta.
Yo este efecto ya lo conocia antes de interesarme por la magia, y tengo que decir que eso es lo que pensaba yo cuando vi el efecto o por lo menos en parte del efecto.
Y eso es una cosas que mas me preocupa del efecto, tengo que decir que he visto muchos efectos realizados y la ultima desaparece y va al Em. de dedos puesta la mano hacia abajo, y si tengo que ser sincero no me gusta nada. Yo siempre pienso esta ahí, aunque luego se haga algo, siempre pienso esta ahí y personalmente no me gusta.
Incluso en el video de Ponta "sick" termina así y no me gusta, aunque luego las pone en la mano y lo soluciona con la posicion de monedas.
Lo que mas me gusta sin embargo del de Ponta es lo directo que es, es 1,2,3, no como el de daryl por poner un ejemplo que la moneda viaja de una a otra y de otra a una.
Yo he hecho una rutina, y si bien tengo que decir que no es una rutina de 3 fly al uso, mas que nada por el ultimo pase que es mas de un pasa, pasa, los dos primeros pases si son 3fly, el ultimo pase lo estaba haciendo a la mano del espectador, pero ahora lo hago de forma más magica a mi parecer.
Pero de esta forma creo hacer pensar al espectador y que se olvide de la cuarta, lo he hecho en publico ya 3 veces y la respuesta a sido muy positiva. Y aunque sacrifico el 3 fly, creo que de esta forma el espectador olvida la cuarta que es lo que pretendia.

----------


## Mossy

Y qué tal una descarga justificada al bolsillo?

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Y que tal no hacerlo con monedas?. 

 Lo digo en serio. Por ejemplo aritos. O anillios. Y aprovechar para el último usar un tiraje. Quedas limpio y no "hay cuarto".

 Bah!, dejadlo, es una totería de día libre jejeje.

----------


## Apex

ese es el de ponta the smith "sick". Es increible la limpieza de los movimientos de ese tio. Su dvd no tiene desperdicio, es baratísimo y encima viene con las monedas necesarias para hacer los juegos. (Son sólo técnica, no usa ningun gimmick)

----------


## nonolandia6

Desaparece la ultima moneda con el tko o topit o algo parecido no¿? no lo veo muy fificil...

----------


## Ravenous

> Desaparece la ultima moneda con el tko o topit o algo parecido no¿? no lo veo muy fificil...


 Ay, qué adorable. Me encanta cuando se comen el mundo.

No. Ni tko ni topit ni algo parecido. manipulación pura y dura.
Si no lo ves muy dificil es porque está muy bien hecho.

----------


## Lukan

Monedas corrientes y molientes y punto, ningún accesorio adicional, sólo monedas y manos, si no lo ves difícil nonolandia6 , es como dice Ravenous, porque está bien hecho y si no haz la prueba jejeje. 
yo tengo el dvd del sick y está muy bien, pero no le dedico tiempo =( ...

Saludos!!

----------


## Luis Vicente

Para los que sepan inglés que deberíais ser todos, copio y pego algunas cosas de una discusión que hubo en USA del efecto con todos los pesos pesados de monedas. Podéis encontrarla toda en coinvanish.com pinchando coin events, empieza por la mitad de la pagina os recomiendo que la leáis. Y ahora algunas cosas de su popularizador (copiando y pegando):

Chris Kenner started the discussion with a brief history of the effect: He was in NYC in the early 1980's; he and Bob Kohler saw Jonathan Townsend perform "Visible Coins Across" which is a routine where Jonathan would hold three coins in a fan at his fingertips and one at a time they would travel to the other hand which was held in a palm up display. Jonathan's handling utilized back clipping in the receiving hand. Whenever back clip work is used, it limits the effect to a few people that are typically close enough so that you can reach out and touch them. Chris changed the structure of the routine so that it could play for a larger audience by bringing the receiving hand up to chest level as well. This was the birth of the "Fingertip Coins Across" effect that Chris would publish which eventually would become known as "Three Fly".


Y algunos de los puntos que remarca Kenner sobre el efecto:



A few other points Chris made were: Three Fly was not originally an effect in itself. He framed it with a production, then the Three Fly phase, and then a vanish of the coins, to make it a complete 3 phase routine. Three Fly needs to be done live, it does not play well on TV because you cannot misdirect the TV camera. He tried doing Three Fly on a big monitor at David Copperfield shows. It was a failure. Chris believes anyone not using silver dollar size coins is completely missing the effect, and that smaller coins are too hard to see in the display fans. Chris also acknowledged Gary Kurtz and his early contribution to the effect. He believes Gary's routine did not catch on like his did because Gary's routine was buried within a very technically demanding multiphase routine called "Trio" in his UNEXPLAINABLE ACTS book. Gary had difficult coin magic that looked wonderful in his hands, but was often too hard for others to perform.Chris also stated that many people do not perform the routine deceptively, and that the critical issue for making it look deceptive is proper timing.

----------


## Iban

Y para los que no sepan inglés (que no debería ser niguno), traduzco al castellano.

_Chris Kenner comenzó el debate con una breve historia sobre el efecto: estando en Nueva York a principios de los ochenta; él y Bob Kohler vieron a Jonathan Townsend realizar en "Visible Coin Across", que es una rutina en la que Jonathan sostenía tres monedas en abanico, en la punta de sus dedos, y de una en una viajaban a la otra mano, que estaba abierta, palma arriba, y siempre a la vista. El manejo de Jonathan se basaba en el "back clipping" con la mano que recibía las monedas. Siempre que se trata de hacer un "back clipping", el efecto ha de quedar reducido a unos pocos espectadores, que se tienen que encontrar lo suficientemente cerca como para que puedas alargar el brazo y tocarlos. Chris cambió la estructura de la rutina, de manera que pudiese ser presentada frente a una audiencia mayor, haciendo que la mano que recibía las monedas se encontrase a la altura del pecho. Esto dio lugar al nacimiento del efecto "Fingertip Coin Across" que pubicaría Chris, y que es popularmente conocido como "Three Fly"._

_Algunos puntos que destacó Chris fueron:_

_1.-_
_2.- Originalmente, "Three Fly" no era un efecto en sí mismo. Formaba parte de una rutina en tres fases, en la que se empezaba con una producción, después el "Three Fly" para finalizar con la desaparición de las monedas._
_3.- "Three Fly" ha de hacerse en vivo, puesto que delante de una cámara, resulta imposible aplicar ninguna "distracción". Chris intentó realizar el efecto en una gran pantalla, en los shows de David Copperfield, y fue un fracaso._
_4.- Chris cree que cualquiera que no use monedas del tamaño de un dolar de plata esá errando completamente, y que monedas más pequeñas son imposibles de percibir adecuadamente en un abanico._
_5.- Chris también reconoció a Gary Kurtz por su contribución inicial al efecto. A pesar de ello, cree que la rutina de Gary no ha sido tan exitosa como la suya, debido a que se halla enterrada en una rutina de múltiples fases con unas exigencias técnicas muy elevadas, llamada "Trio", y que se puede encontrar en su libro "Unexplainable Acts". La magia con monedas de Gary resulta maravillosa en sus manos, pero a menudo es demasiado difícil para que otros la lleven a cabo._
_6.- Chris también aseguró que mucha gente no consigue realizar la rutina de manera que resulte engañosa y convincente, y que la manera de conseguirlo no es otra que controlando el "timing"._

----------

